# Festplatten Einrichtung Warnung

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich meine Notebook Festpaltte per fdisk /dev/sda anspreche

bekomme ich ein:

```

The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than

the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal

I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.

Welcome to fdisk (util-linux 2.22.2).

```

Bedeutet das wirklich. daß die Festplatte langsamer auf die Daten zugreift?

Ein 

```
hdparm -tT /dev/sda 
```

bringt:

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing cached reads:   29448 MB in  2.00 seconds = 14749.35 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads: 288 MB in  3.00 seconds =  95.86 MB/sec

```

ein 

 hdparm -tT --direct /dev/sda 

```

/dev/sda:

 Timing O_DIRECT cached reads:   710 MB in  2.00 seconds = 354.64 MB/sec

 Timing O_DIRECT disk reads: 290 MB in  3.02 seconds =  95.99 MB/sec

```

Es handelt sich um folgende Notebookfestplatte: 

hdparm -i /dev/sda

/dev/sda:

```

 Model=HGST HTE541010A9E680, FwRev=JA0OA560, SerialNo=XXXXXXXXXX

 Config={ HardSect NotMFM HdSw>15uSec Fixed DTR>10Mbs }

 RawCHS=16383/16/63, TrkSize=0, SectSize=0, ECCbytes=4

 BuffType=DualPortCache, BuffSize=8192kB, MaxMultSect=16, MultSect=16

 CurCHS=16383/16/63, CurSects=16514064, LBA=yes, LBAsects=1953525168

 IORDY=on/off, tPIO={min:120,w/IORDY:120}, tDMA={min:120,rec:120}

 PIO modes:  pio0 pio1 pio2 pio3 pio4 

 DMA modes:  mdma0 mdma1 mdma2 

 UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6 

 AdvancedPM=yes: mode=0x80 (128) WriteCache=enabled

 Drive conforms to: unknown:  ATA/ATAPI-2,3,4,5,6,7

 * signifies the current active mode

```

----------

## boospy

Scheint sich wohl um eine Festplatte mit den neuen Größen zu handeln. Was sagt denn

```
parted -l
```

Diese Platten (falls es so eine ist) kann man der Zeit nur mit parted bearbeiten was fdisk dann sowieso ablöst.

lg

boospy

----------

## py-ro

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Scheint sich wohl um eine Festplatte mit den neuen Größen zu handeln. Was sagt denn
> 
> Diese Platten (falls es so eine ist) kann man der Zeit nur mit parted bearbeiten was fdisk dann sowieso ablöst.
> 
> 

 

Quatsch, wer hat dir den sowas erzählt.

Die Meldung sagt lediglich, dass die Festplatte die "falsche" Sektorgröße reportet. 

fdisk erstellt in aktuellen Versionen die erste Partition eh ab 2MB und beachtet dann auch das weitere Alignment.

Nur, wenn man GPT statt MBR verwenden möchtest, brauchst man entweder parted oder gdisk.

Bye

Py

----------

## boospy

Tjo die letzten neuen Platten die ich formatieren musste, ließen sich weder mit fdisk, gparted oder gnome-disk-utility formatieren. Die Sektorengröße war eine ganz eine andere. Dann waren statt 2TB gleich mal 12TB... da half bei mir immer nur parted.

Ältere Platten gingen normal. Ist vermutlich hier ein ganz anderes Problem.

lg

boospy

----------

## GOS

Hallo,

hatte das gleiche Problem 

 *Quote:*   

> The device presents a logical sector size that is smaller than
> 
> the physical sector size. Aligning to a physical sector (or optimal
> 
> I/O) size boundary is recommended, or performance may be impacted.
> ...

 

das trat aber, genau wie boospy sagt, nur mit fdisk auf. Da der Rechner neuer ist, habe ich die Platte dann mit gdisk auf GPT umgestellt, worufhin alles bestens funzte (und dann UEFI benutzt).

Was ich auch mit fdisk gemacht habe, der Fehler war damit nicht wegzubekommen.

Grüße

GOS

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo,

wenn ich mal ein:

```
parted /dev/sda align-check opt
```

 laufen lasse zeigt gparted in der aktuellsten Version keinen Fehler. Dafür zeigt es mir bei anderen Partitionen einen Fehler. Wahrscheinlich kann man einem aktuellen gparted mehr trauen als einem älteren fdisk, oder?

----------

## musv

 *boospy wrote:*   

> Die Sektorengröße war eine ganz eine andere. Dann waren statt 2TB gleich mal 12TB... da half bei mir immer nur parted.
> 
> Ältere Platten gingen normal.

 

Für Platten > 2,2 TB musst du zwangsläufig GPT und 4k-Sektoren bzw. "aligned" Partitionen verwenden. Soweit ich weiß, geht das mit fdisk nicht. Gparted kommt damit allerdings problemlos klar.

----------

